# Mahler Symphonies



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I went through a Mahler period over ten years ago. I acquired many versions of the symphonies at that with various different orchestra. For years after that, the only symphonies that I consistently listened to were the Deryck Cooke version of the Tenth (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Rattle) and the Ninth (Berlin PO/Bernstein and Berlin PO/Barbirolli). 

I would like to start listening to the other symphonies again since I bought a multi-disc set that includes most of Rattle's recordings. So, does anyone have suggestions on how I might do that?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If you want to love the symphonies, find a copy of David Hurwitz's The Mahler Symphonies, An Owner's Manual. He'll lead you by the hand through all of them.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd say just listen. Approach them one at a time and absorb them before taking in someone else's opinions. (The seeming contradiction of giving this advice together with the link in my signature is noted.)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I'd say just listen. Approach them one at a time and absorb them before taking in someone else's opinions. (The seeming contradiction of giving this advice together with the link in my signature is noted.)


I strongly second this. Listen with full concentration and don't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

agoukass said:


> i would like to start listening to the other symphonies again...so, does anyone have suggestions on how i might do that?


Well...

*OH MY GOD JUST LISTEN TO THE MUSIC YO*


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Listen to the performance that takes you to the deepest places of the human soul. Through the suffering, the depression, the hope, the love of nature, the longing!


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Bruno Walter's 9th with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra is my favorite.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

If you have the Rattle CBSO recordings, I'd suggest putting a couple of hours aside and listening to the 3rd. A lot of people get sniffy about Rattles recordings, but I find that his 3rd is among the best out there.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would recommend the Naxos version - Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra Warsaw Boys' Choir, Kraków Philharmonic Choir & Kraków Boys' Choir, *Antoni Wit*, Michael Halász & Robert Olson. A fine recording that offers balance without over blowing the already gigantic scale of the symphonies.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

How might you do that? Press open on your CD player, insert CD, press play. 
That's not as sarcastic as it sounds. It's another way of endorsing what many have said to you: just listen and enjoy.
If you are seeking advice about accessibility and the like, the fourth is the place to begin, followed by the second, first and fifth. But if you already love the ninth, the pinnacle, none of the others will disturb you.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

I have always found #6 to 8 to be the most elusive and difficult for me. I would start with 4, 5, 2 and 3 in that order. Also 1 though i do not really enjoy the central movements


----------

